# My transportation



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

Although this isn't my regular vehicle yet, we are well on our way.

I figured out it costs around $7-10 a day to keep each of our vehicles, plus the cost of fuel.

This pony costs about $1.75-2.50 a day to keep including feed and shoes, an incredible $135+/month savings If a person was able to learn the trade of blacksmithing, it would be even more cost effective. Might not be the fastest way around, but sure does safe a chunk of money, not to mention environmental impact!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:melikey:

That is my favorite mode of transportation ...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome!!

very SHTF proof


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

You'd fit right in, in Holmes County, Oh.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

That is great!

I've got an Amish buggy mothballed behind my barn... I lived with some Amish in Holmes County and in Kentucky years back to learn horse farming, and I bought a good used buggy for $400.

I'm looking at buying a "retired" trotter from the local track... a good younger horse that just "didn't have the speed."
My 2 Haflingers are too shy and spooked out on the highway to try.

Maybe it's time to make that move! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

The only thing I'd worry about is people trying to eat the horse after SHTF. Very good green-friendly way of transportion though!


----------

